
Weak, Strong, Static And Dynamic – An Introduction To Programming Type Systems - Garbage
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2013/04/18/introduction-to-programming-type-systems
======
biggerfisch
"Establishing everything clearly makes our Person easier to debug but harder
to change."

I think that the line above from this article highlights a certain difference
between massive, corporate projects and (initially) smaller hackathon
projects. In my experience so far, the large corporations tend to prefer the
statically typed languages, eg, C#, Java, etc, and all of the hackathons I've
attended have been dominated by javascript, python, and the like. The large
companies tend to also have lots of documentation and specifications
surrounding each project - often even before a single line of code is written.
These companies rely on the correctness of their design to not excessively
change in the near future of development. In comparison, hacakthon projects,
while often just or more successful, instead take great advantage from the
fluidity provided by dynamic typing, allowing them to rapidly create totally
new revisions of their object structure.

